# شركة التصميم للصناعات البلاستيكية



## design-plastics (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 شركة التصميم للصناعات البلاستيكية شركة أردنية برأس مال أردني سعودي مشترك تأسست عام 2004.
هي شركة حديثة في التصنيع ولكن كوادرها لهم خبرة طويلة في عملية التصنيع والإدارة في أعرق المصانع الأردنية والعربية.
نستخدم المواد الخام الأولية ذات المواصفات العالية فحوصات شبة شهرية داخلية وخارجية للتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات الأردنية والعالمية.
رسالتنا:
نعمل بكل طاقاتنا لنكون الشريك الأقوى والأقرب لعملائنا بحيث نبقى على الدوام الشركة المفضلة لديهم نلبي احتياجاتهم ونستجيب لتوقعاتهم من خلال مجموعة خدمات وحلول متطورة ذات قيمة مضاعفة تسهم في تحقيق احتياجاتهم.
رؤيتنا:
أن نكون الشركة الرائدة في التصنيع في الأردن وحيثما تتواجد في العالم نتفوق في تلبية احتياجات وتطلعات عملائنا, ونواصل للتطور والارتقاء بخدمة عملائنا وبناء علاقة مميزة معهم.
منتجاتنا:
- أنابيب بلاستيكية من مادة البولي بروبلين PPR-C وقطعها لاستخدامات المياه الباردة والساخنة.
- أنابيب البكس البولي اثيلين PEX للمياه الباردة والساخنة.
- أنابيب ال UPVC للصرف الصحي.
- أنابيب ال CPVC للمياه الباردة والساخنة بطريقة التلزيق. 
- كولكترات بلاستيك للاستعمال في نظام التدفئة.
للمراسلة يرجى زيارة موقعنا الايلكتروني: www.design-plastics.jo


انظر في المرفقات


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثملى (1 مارس 2010)

استاذ محمد فوزى
تحية طيبة 
لقد قرأت عن هذه الشركة الاردنية التى تعمل فى مجال البلاستيك وانا عندى عدد من المنتجات البلاستيكية الجديدة ومنها جزامة من البلاستيك وكرسى حمام للاطفال والعجائز وغيرهم فهل من الممكن ان اعرض اختراعاتى تلك على هذه الشركة وشكرا
محمد ابراهيم عثملى
@yah00.commohamedibrahim20100


----------

